
Why A Low Calorie Diet Extends Lifespans: Critical Enzyme Pair Identified - ksvs
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/06/090624152811.htm
======
tjic
How long until I can get that enzyme as a topping on a double-fudge sundae?

------
ars
Biology is the ultimate in reverse engineering.

